# A better face and neck shield



## arbadacarba (Mar 7, 2009)

Has anyone out there ever tried one of the goalie cage masks with a small visor and neck flap for better protection? I know it sounds like something out of a movie, but when | look at some of the safety gear out there and read about some of the accidents in this forum there has to be a bettter way. I have used the standard hard -hat steel mesh visor routine more than enough for my liking- reduces visibility a lot and only really protects your eyes from branches whipping back and flying saws. I figure if it can stop a puck at 100mph and it has a fair amount of fiberglass in it it should at least give you a fighting chance. Even better, we all get to be Jason for 15 minutes!!!::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Philbert (Mar 7, 2009)

Sounds hot. Do they protect your eyeballs from dust and chips?

Philbert


----------



## arbadacarba (Mar 7, 2009)

I haven't seen anything like it yet, but you could easily put in the right shape plexiglass for that. It could go inside the cage so you don't constantly have to replace it. I can't see it costing too much as all the development has already been done for the cage mask and neck flap (you might have to put some kevlar behind the fiberglass on the flap). Molding the right shape of plexi shouldn't be any more different than molding a set of safety glasses.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 7, 2009)

To tell you the truth I don't get branches whipping me in the face or haven't seen a flying saw. Seen a flying squirrel though. Very Cool! Spend your money on better equipment not stuff you will use once or twice.


----------



## arbadacarba (Mar 7, 2009)

Come on out to the West Coast and I can guarantee you both. Cedars are the worst - even if there's only one branch on the thing somehow it's going to figure out how to give you a good whack. Multiply that by fifty trees lying on top of each other and you'll get my drift.

About three years ago a friend came down out of one of our smaller firs for a cigarette. He almost got his eyeball dislodged by a fir top that decided to twist in the wind when it came down. He had a steel mesh visor on, but it just got pushed straight up by one of the branch stubs. Needless to say, his saw also was asked to perform like a flying squirrel! This guy is good and didn't do anything wrong, so there has to be a better way.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 7, 2009)

arbadacarba said:


> Come on out to the West Coast and I can guarantee you both. Cedars are the worst - even if there's only one branch on the thing somehow it's going to figure out how to give you a good whack. Multiply that by fifty trees lying on top of each other and you'll get my drift.
> 
> About three years ago a friend came down out of one of our smaller firs for a cigarette. He almost got his eyeball dislodged by a fir top that decided to twist in the wind when it came down. He had a steel mesh visor on, but it just got pushed straight up by one of the branch stubs. Needless to say, his saw also was asked to perform like a flying squirrel! This guy is good and didn't do anything wrong, so there has to be a better way.



My apologies there, I know how everything that could happen, does happen


----------



## lfnh (Mar 8, 2009)

Krusty said:


> Something like this would probably keep you safe from chainsaw cuts. Looks like Kevlar.



LOL. Ah yes, good one !!

BUT, where are the steel toes ??


----------



## arbadacarba (Mar 14, 2009)

I've decided to TOFT on this one. Krusty's version looks a little hot to me. Let you know how it turns out after we put them through their paces.:chainsawguy:opcorn:


----------



## maestro (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey gang, first post on the site but been a lurker for a while now. I wanted to chime in because I am a goalie (ok, truth is I wear goalie gear and occasionally get hit by pucks...I'm not very good) and even though the goalie helmet is very protective for its job, it really wouldn't make a good safety device for our fields. Goalie masks are designed to deflect 100mph pucks, not stop them, and mostly just ones coming straight at the front or at a slight angle from the side. They are not designed to stop anything from the top and would be a bad choice as a hard hat. I wouldn't invest the money, $300+ for a good bucket, on something that isn't going to do the job you need. The cage should be plenty strong enough to stop a chain but I think there are too many other factors to be considered. Also, field of vision is cut WAY down to force the goalie to always be square to the puck and the play, 90% of all our gear protects to the front. You have no periferal vision and very limited up and down. Again, very job specific. 
The dangler wouldn't do much of anything either. It's main purpose is to deflect the odd skate blade when the goalie is in a scramble. Yes, it will deflect pucks but seems like anytime I take a shot square on the dangler, I have to buy a new one due to breakage.


----------



## arbadacarba (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the input maestro. There has to be a way to protect your neck and upper body from kickback. Doyou think that sewing some kevlar on the neck protector would do the job? Also, how about a regular helmet with the guard instead of the goalie helmet?


----------



## Bermie (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm a goalie too...field hockey, I wear a bauer helmet with a cat's eye cage, same as ice hockey. The cage is dented from the impact of hockey balls, a chainsaw would go through it in my opinion so not much diff from the usual PPE.

No way would I prefer this to my Petzl and face shield, balance, visibility, heat buildup...*keep your head and neck OUT of the kickback zone!*


----------

